# Etiquette when emailing breeders?



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,

How long has it been since you have emailed them? And how long between your first and last email? They could be busy or you might have to call them. This is a good resource for puppy buyer etiquette http://www.tntaussies.com/information.html I feel like it would be rude to ask for a more specific estimate. Good luck with your search!


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long has it been since you have emailed them? And how long between your first and last email? They could be busy or you might have to call them. This is a good resource for puppy buyer etiquette http://www.tntaussies.com/information.html I feel like it would be rude to ask for a more specific estimate. Good luck with your search!


This is very useful, thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

lialili338 said:


> This is very useful, thank you!


No problem!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

nm same info from other site


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Regarding litter timing, that depends on exactly when females go into heat so there is a limit on how exact they can predict it. But they may be able to have some idea of expectations. I know with eaglehill-south she encourages regular communication while waiting for litters.

Is it possible to call Aery? I would email again after two weeks of non response. Sometimes people get super busy. Just be very polite.


----------



## lialili338 (Mar 13, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> Regarding litter timing, that depends on exactly when females go into heat so there is a limit on how exact they can predict it. But they may be able to have some idea of expectations. I know with eaglehill-south she encourages regular communication while waiting for litters.
> 
> Is it possible to call Aery? I would email again after two weeks of non response. Sometimes people get super busy. Just be very polite.


Ah, I'll admit I'm not super familiar with dog anatomy or physiology of how breeding works. I can hold off asking then, it's really not a big deal. I will try calling Aery again in a couple of weeks.

In terms of regular communication, do you have recommendations on what to say in regular communication? She was so incredibly informative in her first email that I'm a bit at a loss for what to even ask her.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

lialili338 said:


> Ah, I'll admit I'm not super familiar with dog anatomy or physiology of how breeding works. I can hold off asking then, it's really not a big deal. I will try calling Aery again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> In terms of regular communication, do you have recommendations on what to say in regular communication? She was so incredibly informative in her first email that I'm a bit at a loss for what to even ask her.


It's possible she's changed how she does things from two years ago. But from what I remember from my communications with her, she said something like "the squeaky wheel gets the grease." Because she doesn't keep a strict waitlist until litters get close (or are born?). So those who are in regular contact are most likely to be considered for a pup. I think just simple communication that you are still interested is a good idea. I have been watching Cathi Winkles' pup from Eaglehill-South grow up the past several months. She is quite a character.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I prefer to call breeders as many of them do not answer emails and I believe talking on the phone is much more efficient at showing who you are and also learning who they are. I am convinced that if a breeder likes you over the phone, your chances of being chosen for one of their puppies are way higher than for anyone writing an email.


----------

